# Sick Rainbow Shark Help



## rounds (Aug 14, 2005)

I have a community tank with some Plecos, catfish and a couple other random fish. I started off with 4 clown loaches. One started looking funny one day: His stomach started sinking in; and his head began to seemingly grow...that was possibly a side-effect of his stomach shrinking. Even though the little guy progressively shrank in size, he still ate and acted normal. Eventually, he died. This then happened to two more of my loaches. 

In between this time, I moved and when I came to our new house I took down the 10 gallon I had my rainbow shark in and threw him in the larger tank (55). Well, this is now happening to the shark...a fish that has been healthy as a horse since I bought him years ago. He's a splendid specimen! Anyway, does anyone have any idea what's happening to these guys? What can I do to stop my shark from dying?!?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

have you checked your water parameters? check out the links in this thread http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4194, they may help you. Good luck!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Worms. 

Get some Prazi-pro or other Praziquantel based medicine. Jungle's "Parasite Clear" fizzing tablets from Walmart have prazi in them, along with other stuff.


----------



## rounds (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks, folks! I'll try that medicine you're recommending on my shark and see what happens. It would really be a shame to see the big guy die.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Could also be internal parasites. If so food medicated w/ Metronidazole if fish are eating, in the water if they are not. I have always used Flubendazole in the water for worms.

Wasting disease can sometimes be hard to stop.


----------

